# Dilbert



## Gore (Nov 27, 2009)

Dilbert is the greatest
yeah?


----------



## Megane (Nov 27, 2009)

Dogbert's theory of evolution: 
"All the species that ever existed are still around, they are just hiding"


----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2009)

He taught me to use Twitter to take advantage of other people's stupidity.


----------

